# Game 24: San Antonio Spurs @ New Orleans Hornets



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 37 Hornets 37 Halftime


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 14 turnovers to 6 assist!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 37 Hornets 38

Hornets inbound;
Hornets are fouled
Nornets make first 
Hornets miss second

11:48


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 40 Hornets 38

Spurs travel (turnover 15)

Hornets inbound'
Hornets miss'

Spurs rebound
Spurs for three


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 40 Hornets 40


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 43 Hornets 40


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 43 hornets 42


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 45 Hornets 42


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 47 Hornets 42

Hornets inbound''
Hornets turnover

Spurs inbound
Spurs score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 47 hornets 44


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 49 Hornets 44

7.40


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 49 Hornets 46

Hornets miss'

Spurs rebound''
Spurs miss'

Hornets rebound'
Hornets dunk


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 51 hornets 46


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 53 Hornets 46

Spurs are fouled
Spurs inbound
Spurs score

6.15


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 53 Hornets 46

Hornets timeout

Spurs are 7-8 form the floor this quarter


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 53 Hornets 48

Spurs inbound
Spurs turnover

Hornets steal
Hornet turnover

Spurs inbound
Spurs turnover

Hornets steal
Hornets dunk and foul


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 53 Hornets 49


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 54 Hornets 49

Spurs inbound
Spurs are fouled while shooting
Spurs miss first free throw
Spurs make second


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 54 Hornets 53

Spurs miss 

Hornets rebound'
Hornets score and foul


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 54 hornets 55

Hornets miss free throw

Spurs inbound
Spurs miss

Hornets rebound'
Hornets are fouled while shooting'
Hornets make first free throw
Hornets make second


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 55 hornets 55

Spurs inbound
Spurs are fouled while shooting
Spurs misses first free throw
Spurs makes second

3:21


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 55 Hornets 57


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 58 Hornets 57


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 58 Hornets 57

Spurs inbound'
Spurs are blocked
Spurs timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 60 Hornets 57


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 62 Hornets 57


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 62 Hornets 58

Spurs blocked

Hornets rebound
Hornets are fouled while shooting
Hornets miss first free throw
Hornets make second


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 62 Hornets 60


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 62 Hornets 60

End of third


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Robert Horry in a Car commercial :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 62 Hornets 60

It would be nice if the Spurs could win by more than ten points because the last three games were decided at the last second.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 64 Hornets 60

Spurs turnover

Hornets miss

Spurs rebound
Spurs score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 64 Hornets 62

Hornets inbound'
Hornets score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 64 hornets 64

Spurs miss

Hornets rebound
Hornets score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 66 Hornets 67


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 68 Hornets 67


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 68 Hornets 69

Hornets miss

Spurs inbound
Spurs miss

Hornets rebound
Hornets score

Spurs inbound
Spurs are fouled while shooting
Spurs timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 69 Hornets 69

Spurs miss first free throw
Spurs make second

Spurs - 18 turnovers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 69 Hornets 71

Spurs rebound
Spurs miss
]
Hornets score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 69 Hornets 73

Spurs timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 69 Hornets 75

Hornets score and foul


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 69 Hornets 76


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 69 Hornets 79


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 71 Hornets 79


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 71 Hornets 79

Hornets timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 74 Hornets 79

Horry for three


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 74 Hornets 83

Spurs timeout 2.10 remaining in the game


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Ouch, Spurs...looks like you guys have been struggling lately.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeahh 4 losses all season(likely 5 after this game is over). I really wouldn't consider that struggling. Sure we have had some close calls but our record speaks for itself.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 76 Hornets 85


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 76 Hornets 87


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs 76 Hornets 89

End of game


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Paul is one assist shy of a triple dip with 45 seconds remaining. The guys been flirting with one in quite a few games already, it'd be cool to see him finally get it. 11 rebounds for him tonight, pretty remarkable.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Finley*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Horry</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Barry</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>F. Oberto</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Udrih</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Parker*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Duncan*</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Nesterovic*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Bowen*</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Van Exel</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Marks</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Mohammed</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Ginobili</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. West*</TD><TD noWrap>19</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Paul*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>13</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Claxton</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Butler</TD><TD noWrap>13</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Andersen</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Mason*</TD><TD noWrap>15</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>P. Brown*</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vroman</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith*</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Nachbar</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Lampe</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Snyder</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Bass</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Macijauskas</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Banks</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

texan said:


> Yeahh 4 losses all season(likely 5 after this game is over). I really wouldn't consider that struggling. Sure we have had some close calls but our record speaks for itself.


I said *lately*, not *this season*.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The One said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Finley*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Horry</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Barry</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>F. Oberto</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Udrih</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Parker*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>T. Duncan*</TD><TD noWrap>11</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Nesterovic*</TD><TD noWrap>8</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Bowen*</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Van Exel</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Marks</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>N. Mohammed</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Ginobili</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Court</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. West*</TD><TD noWrap>19</TD><TD noWrap>7</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Paul*</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap>13</TD><TD noWrap>10</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Claxton</TD><TD noWrap>14</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>5</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>R. Butler</TD><TD noWrap>13</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>C. Andersen</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1><TD width="50%">On Bench</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PTS</TD><TD align=right width="10%">REB</TD><TD align=right width="10%">AST</TD><TD align=right width="10%">PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>D. Mason*</TD><TD noWrap>15</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>P. Brown*</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>6</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Vroman</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD><TD noWrap>3</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>J. Smith*</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD><TD noWrap>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Nachbar</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>M. Lampe</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>K. Snyder</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>B. Bass</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>A. Macijauskas</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 align=right><TD align=left>S. Banks</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD><TD noWrap>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Paul still didn't get that triple double. ESPN & NBA.com both says he had 9asts.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

my avatar explains it all, on how were playing. nothing else needs to be said


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What a crappy effort. New Orleans played very well (Chris Paul is awesome), but it was still a sorry effort by the Spurs. Duncan played like horsecrap. Time for him to get his *** in gear. He's got so much ability but doesn't play his hardest every night.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

If the Spurs are supposed to be the team to beat this year...they better be playing like it. Detroit's swagger so far this season is better than SA's. Then again, they don't have Manu in the lineup.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> If the Spurs are supposed to be the team to beat this year...they better be playing like it. Detroit's swagger so far this season is better than SA's. Then again, they don't have Manu in the lineup.


And where was Mohammed tonight?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yoyo said:


> I said *lately*, not *this season*.


I wouldn't say we have been struggling even lately. If we lose two in a row then maybe we can talk about the Spurs struggling.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> If the Spurs are supposed to be the team to beat this year...they better be playing like it. Detroit's swagger so far this season is better than SA's. Then again, they don't have Manu in the lineup.



Detroit is unquestionably the best team in the NBA right now. I've seen some power rankings that have the Spurs ranked 3rd and 4th as well, and that might actually be right. The Spurs have fallen into the same old crap they've struggled with forever (Free throws and TO's), and that along with Manu getting hurt every other week and with our best player playing like none of this matters, it's hard to say we are playing well enough to be the 2nd best team right now. 

Anywho, the record is still amazing, but the effort still isn't worth a damn IMO, and anyone can see that watching the Spurs too. I don't know what it takes for this team to get in gear, but I can't stand watching them just go through the motions and not play to win every night.


----------

